# Modded my light hoods today



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

I recently put two 15W, 18", 18000K Aqua-Glo bulbs over my 55, and while the spectrum is great and makes everything look beautiful they seemed a little dim. So today I added a socket for a secondary 10W aquarium compact fluorescent in each hood. I don't have any pics unfortunately, but it was a simple mod. I had to cut away some of the inner plastic bulb housing to make room for the bulbs, and then just added $1.59 sockets from Home Depot to each one. I think I can squeeze two of the CF bulbs in there if I cut a bit more material out and move the transformer from where it's currently attached. I'm also working on adding LED moon lights (horray for $0.75 leftover Christmas lights!), I just need to figure out the correct resistance I need for each strand.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds great.:thumbsup: Wish you had a pic though.:mrgreen:


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

I took a few pics today. Before I started, there was just white plastic where the secondary bulb is.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow that looks great how has it impacted the tank light wise.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

It levelled out the lights quite a bit. Before I had just the aqua-glos in there, and it was very blue looking. This made everything whiter, while still allowing the reds and blues in the fish to be really bright. I like the way it looks a lot now.


----------

